# cryptsetup:   CONFIG_DM_CRYPT:   is not set [SOLVED]

## medicineman

System:

New install with AMD64 and kernel-2.6.25-gentoo-r7

Some system tools, fcron, syslog-ng, xorg-server, ati-drivers, slim, fluxbox, opera, mc,

thunar, thunar-volman (and dependencies)

Problem:

sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.0.5-r1 was pulled in as a dependency.

It compiles successfully but gives the following message

 *Quote:*   

> * Messages for package sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.0.5-r1:
> 
> #    CONFIG_DM_CRYPT:    is not set  (required for cryptsetup)

 

I have been unable to find this config option in the kernel or by searching my kernel config file.

A quick search in Bugzilla did not get me anywhere.

Snippet from /boot/.config-2.6.25-gentoo-r7

 *Quote:*   

> # Security options
> 
> #
> 
> # CONFIG_KEYS is not set
> ...

 

After rebooting, the boot process hangs for a time while waiting for uevents.  (I am assuming this is related)

I do not really need cryptsetup at the moment.  All I really care about is speeding up the boot process and

getting a stable build.  

Any ideas?

BTW: I have been away from linux for a while due to a painfully slow internet

connection, so take it easy on me  :Smile: Last edited by medicineman on Thu Aug 28, 2008 11:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## skellr

It's probably hal pulling in cryptsetup with the crypt USE flag.

 *Quote:*   

> After rebooting, the boot process hangs for a time while waiting for uevents. (I am assuming this is related)

  I'm not really sure what causes this.   :Confused: 

If you mount your root partition somewhere else and look in the dev/ directory, is it empty? Make sure it has at least console and null in there. It can boot without them but it boots faster with them. rsync will copy them eaisly.

rsync -a /dev/{null,console} /mnt/tmp/dev/

----------

## medicineman

Solved

CONFIG_DM_CRYPT was hidden until I enabled other options in the kernel.  :Embarassed: 

```
<*> Multiple device driver support (Raid and LVM)

        <*> Device mapper support

        <*> Crypt target support
```

I plan to encrypt my /home partition so I will need this eventually.

Unfortunately, it did not solve my boot problem.

I still get this:

 *Quote:*   

> Populating /dev with existing devices through uevents...
> 
> Waiting for uevents to be processed...

 

I probably need to dig around in the kernel options some more to fix it.

Oh well, at least one problem is solved.

----------

## gohmdoree

thanks for the clarification.  helped me.  

what was your fix for the populating /dev with existing devices through uevents?  i get the same, but didn't think of it as an issue.

----------

